
Show HN: Google's New Cloud Run Service Is Amazing - andrewpierno
https://medium.com/sugarkubes/deploy-object-detection-in-1-min-f0355acd2f0a
======
robrtsql
What the heck is Cloud Run and why can't I find any information about it? Is
it the GKE Serverless Add-On that I have to request access to
([https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdG5cCIiHhkW7srw9MW...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdG5cCIiHhkW7srw9MWvdiLEsLXwJES1R3lnKgAn-
opy3_iuQ/viewform))?

~~~
rahimnathwani
Pricing:
[https://cloud.google.com/run/pricing](https://cloud.google.com/run/pricing)

Documentation:
[https://cloud.google.com/run/docs](https://cloud.google.com/run/docs)

From those pages:

"Cloud Run is a fully managed compute platform that enables you to run
stateless containers that are invocable via HTTP requests."

"It automatically scales up and down from zero depending on traffic almost
instantaneously"

